# 3 APPLE WOOD BOWLS



## Ted iin Michigan (Dec 15, 2014)

I was at a show near home last summer and a guy came to my booth. He asked me if I would like some wood for bowl turning (I was displaying some bowls along with my pens and other turnings). I said, "Sure - what do you have?" thinking he might have some old, nasty punky stuff. He says he just took down an apple tree. Hmmm - getting interested. We strike an agreement that I can have the wood if I do a bowl for him (it's a standard offering I've been  making when these opportunities come up). The next day I visit his place and pick up a whole load of apple and some real big hunks of locust.

I rough turned as much of the apple as I could over the next week or so and have been pulling some of the roughed bowls out for final turning and finishing. These are the first three. I have to say I am pleased with them and thought they'd be OK to share. Gonna be hard to decide if I'll show the wood guy - might have to hide these!






 Bowl 1 - about 8" across





Bowl 2 - about 6" across 
Bowl 3 - about 10" across (my favorite of the 3)


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice work Ted.


----------



## TDE (Dec 15, 2014)

Really nice bowls. Good work.


----------



## wyone (Dec 15, 2014)

WOW.... I hope to do such quality work one day


----------



## MarkD (Dec 15, 2014)

Very nice!
Apple tends to crack very easily and it looks like you did a great job controlling that.
What finish did you put on them?


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 16, 2014)

Those are awesome Ted, I think I would be a bit hesitant about showing him either of them.
Great work.

Bob.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Dec 16, 2014)

Those are some great looking bowls.  Love the grains.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Dec 16, 2014)

MarkD - I used a wipe on salad bowl finish. The brand name is Behlen's Masters salad bowl finish, I believe. Multiple coats until I get an even finish then rubbed out with very, very fine steel wool.

And, yes, apple does, indeed, have a mind of its own. I did get some cracks & splits plus, as you can see, the wood was starting to deteriorate anyhow. I spent a fair amount of time filling the voids with CA before final turning and finishing. It produces a dark, almost black patch which is kind of nice on the apple.


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 16, 2014)

Great job on these!  I think my favorite is the first one.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Dec 18, 2014)

All - thanks for the kind words. 

There's more in the works!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 18, 2014)

I've only had one opportunity to turn a piece of apple... you reached a great score with these.   BTW, I always make sure that when someone gives me wood, I give them a bowl back... it's a good trade.   I think I owe 4 bowls right now.


----------



## nativewooder (Dec 18, 2014)

If you give him a "dinky" bowl, that will be what he thinks of you!  Tell him that the third bowl is your favorite so that's the one he deserves!  And he will definitely remember you the next time he has a tree taken down.  And his neighbors will remember you after he shows them the bowl you gave him.  Give him your best and enjoy your future!:biggrin:


----------



## Old Codger (Dec 18, 2014)

Ted...Beautiful wood and great turnings!  I can't make up my mind on which one I like the best...all VERY nicely turned with great grain patterns...  I'm sure you wood donor will love any one of these that you select for him.  Thanks for sharing and safe turning to you and yours!  Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Tom T (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice work sir.  Tops for sure.  You made the wood look beautiful.


----------

